

Towards a better Erlang: Elixir isn't Hipster - devinus
http://blog.alexrp.com/2013/02/14/elixir-isnt-hipster/

======
abss
Take a look for a fresh aproach on building distributed systems around a
node.js message bus and special DSL to describe message flows :
<https://github.com/salboaie/SwarmESB>

